# Reload MTL



## Halfdaft (19/9/19)

I was hoping to find out who will be bringing the Reload MTL RTA. Can’t find much using my Google-foo.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## M.Adhir (19/9/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I was hoping to find out who will be bringing the Reload MTL RTA. Can’t find much using my Google-foo.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


AmazingVapes said he is expecting them in by end of the week.
Im sure Atomix will also get as they usually bring in all the dotmod stuff as well.


----------



## Amir (19/9/19)

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/store/product/5802


----------



## Halfdaft (20/9/19)

M.Adhir said:


> AmazingVapes said he is expecting them in by end of the week.
> Im sure Atomix will also get as they usually bring in all the dotmod stuff as well.



End of this week or next?


----------



## Zer0_C00L (8/10/19)

Soooo... Has anyone got their hands on this? Verdict???


----------



## Halfdaft (8/10/19)

Zer0_C00L said:


> Soooo... Has anyone got their hands on this? Verdict???


Pretty good mtl atty, the flavor is very close to that of the Kayfun lite 2019.


----------



## Ahmed Kara (10/10/19)

@M.Adhir got some coming in next week bro. Hit me with a whatsapp.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

